# Jotul GF400DV won't stay lit



## Phil Do's fire. (Apr 28, 2015)

The stoves pilot stays on. After energizing main burner, stove will run about a minute, hear a click and it goes out. Stove has new gas valve and burner. Maybe a thermopile issue. Any idea on acceptable Millivoltage of the thermopile?


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 28, 2015)

Phil Do's fire. said:


> The stoves pilot stays on. After energizing main burner, stove will run about a minute, hear a click and it goes out. Stove has new gas valve and burner. Maybe a thermopile issue. Any idea on acceptable Millivoltage of the thermopile?


 
Generally, with the burner OFF, the t-pile mV needs to be greater than about 325. I like to shoot for 550, but sometimes that's not attainable.
Once the magnets charge & the valve opens the millivolts will drop by roughly 200. I like to see them about 220 or so.
When you get down below 150, the unit will probably shut down. 110mV is absolutely too low.
If your readings are low, replace the t-pile.
A good Unversal 750mV generator is about $50 at True Value...
Replacement is relatively easy & we can talk you through the process, if needed.


----------



## Heatsource (Apr 28, 2015)

was the valve replaced for the same issue?
can you watch the pilot flame as the main burner turns on to see if there is any turbulence or if the flame flickers away from the t-pile?


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Apr 29, 2015)

Heatsource said:


> was the valve replaced for the same issue?
> can you watch the pilot flame as the main burner turns on to see if there is any turbulence or if the flame flickers away from the t-pile?


The valve was replaced for the same issue, pilot is covering the thermopile


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Apr 29, 2015)

Heatsource said:


> was the valve replaced for the same issue?
> can you watch the pilot flame as the main burner turns on to see if there is any turbulence or if the flame flickers away from the t-pile?


The stove belongs to mu in-laws. I am taking the 125 mile trip to check it out this weekend. The burner comes on and slowly fades out within one minute of operation


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 29, 2015)

Definitely sounds like a t-pile on the way out.


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (May 4, 2015)

I found the problem after removing snorkel from the outside wall. After 3 so called experts, the snorkel was never removed and was filthy. The second problem was where the combustion pipe meets the snorkel it was never sealed and exhaust gases were blowing into the fresh air chamber of the snorkel. Sealed it up with Ultra copper RTV and voila works fine. The stove does have  BURNED DIFFUSER PLATE, ANYONE KNOW A GOOD ONLINE ETAILER?


----------



## Heatsource (May 5, 2015)

What is the make/model Phil?

if BURNED DIFFUSER PLATE, means draft restrictor, it is likely not required with snorkel installations

glad you got if figured out, i was leaning towards draft issue was why i asked about turbulence near pilot
those snorkels and HZ caps really need sealant as they are a sloppy fit.


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (May 6, 2015)

Heatsource said:


> What is the make/model Phil?
> 
> if BURNED DIFFUSER PLATE, means draft restrictor, it is likely not required with snorkel installations
> 
> ...


Tw diffuser plate is not the draft restrictor. Its the plate that rests above the burner and holds the log set. It diffuses the airflow around the burner plate. How right you are, snorkel was never sealed properly, works good now


----------

